# Need help resizing for wii case...



## ACWWFAN (Jun 22, 2009)

My friend gave me GHWT, but it was in his rock band case, couldnt find the real case for it. So I went to coverproject.com and downloaded the cover but its wayyyy to big so can someone help me resize it? Heres the link: http://www.thecoverproject.net/view.php?cover_id=9000 thanks.


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Jun 22, 2009)

Printing information is right on their site. Check the left-hand table for *GUIDES*, there's info on how to properly print from all sorts of programs.


----------



## ACWWFAN (Jun 23, 2009)

COuldn't figure it out, o well


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 23, 2009)

Okay, here's what you do (I think).

1. Measure the case cover dimensions (x inch/cm by x inch/cm)
2. Open the cover art on MSPaint
3. Do Right Click->Select All and size it down to be relatively small
4. Go to Image->Attributes
5. Change the unit to Inches/Centimeters (whatever you measured in) and type in the measurements of the cover.
6. Make the image the size of the cover.
7. If it's pixelated, then IDK.
8. Use your printer magic!

This should work or I could be completely stupid and not reading anything at all. If you're still having issues, I'll give it a shot eventually. I just need to go to a graduation in like 15mins.


----------



## ACWWFAN (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks so much!!! I'll give it a shot in a bit


----------



## kobykaan (Jun 23, 2009)

easiest solution would be to find a FREEWARE dvd box cover printing application it will resize them automatically!

they are HUGE for a reason  HUGE image higher resolution when scaled down to fit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





tiny pictures scaled up will be blocky and pixelated


----------



## blainy (Jun 30, 2009)

kobykaan said:
			
		

> easiest solution would be to find a FREEWARE dvd box cover printing application it will resize them automatically!
> 
> they are HUGE for a reason  HUGE image higher resolution when scaled down to fit
> 
> ...




depends on the DPI of the image does it not?? for example a 200*200px image at 300dpi  will upscale better than the same 200*200 image at 150dpi..obviously, the dpi isnt as important when downscaling...


----------



## ACWWFAN (Jun 30, 2009)

anybody know where i can maybe find one of these resizers, im such a noob i wouldnt even know what to google XD.


----------



## kobykaan (Jun 30, 2009)

ACWWFAN said:
			
		

> anybody know where i can maybe find one of these resizers, im such a noob i wouldnt even know what to google XD.




 link


----------

